# Possibley a deal with Miami?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Miami Herald -


> With the start of training camp looming Tuesday, the Miami Heat remains in talks with as many as three teams regarding possible trades, according to the Miami Herald.
> 
> Among those potential partners are the Minnesota Timberwolves , who are looking to unload several contracts after trading Kevin Garnett to Boston in a five-for-one deal in July.
> 
> ...


:yay:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Miami Herald -
> 
> 
> :yay:


just mentioned id heard this in the off-season thread... thanks for finding a link for me haha.

well i dunno, guess if we can use ricky to off-load one of the longer term contracts itd be a go-er.. i think we could get a pick thrown in considering the talent difference.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Who will the Wolves get in return in this possible trade rumors? Just wondering.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Who will the Wolves get in return in this possible trade rumors? Just wondering.


Jayson Williams/Doleac and i assume a pick.
one of the above would probably be bought out.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Jayson Williams/Doleac and i assume a pick.
> one of the above would probably be bought out.


Jayson Williams, that dude who broke his leg during his career and later shot and killed his chauffeur? :biggrin: Just kidding here.

I know who you're meaning, White Chocolate. Great another expiring contracts, more cap space relief after next season - Ratliff, Howard, maybe Williams & Doleac.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> Jayson Williams, that dude who broke his leg during his career and later shot and killed his chauffeur? :biggrin: Just kidding here.
> 
> I know who you're meaning, White Chocolate. Great another expiring contracts, more cap space relief after next season - Ratliff, Howard, maybe Williams & Doleac.


Jayson Williams lives down the street from me...he's still playing pick up ball from time to time, but I don't think we can trade him to you since he's retired. :cheers:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah yeah..... typo lol.

honestly i think we could possibly get a first out of miami for this deal

something like ricky/hassel/2nd for williams/doleac/1st


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope we moved Blount soon also. Doleac would be great for us off the bench.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I hope we moved Blount soon also. Doleac would be great for us off the bench.


i still think we should be fishing blount to orlando for expirings


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll second that. Getting Doleac allows us to trade Blount for anything. We need depth at 1 & 5.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> i still think we should be fishing blount to orlando for expirings


I agree. Arroyo, Garrity, Dooling, and Augustine are among Orlando's expiring contracts.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Not to mention Blount would Pair with Dwight very well IMO


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blount would just hit jumpers all day while Dwight kills the boards. It's a perfect match. They NEED more big guys.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I hope Miami doesn't get rid of J-Will.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Bad deal for us. Our GM is a bad drafter.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> yeah yeah..... typo lol.
> 
> honestly i think we could possibly get a first out of miami for this deal
> 
> something like ricky/hassel/2nd for williams/doleac/1st


I'd do that if you guys would agree to buyout JWill so he can come back to Miami. You can keep the 2nd. We just happen to really need JWill. Davis/Hassell for JWill/Doleac/1st. Then Blount for Garrity and Arroyo.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'd do that if you guys would agree to buyout JWill so he can come back to Miami. You can keep the 2nd. We just happen to really need JWill. Davis/Hassell for JWill/Doleac/1st. Then Blount for Garrity and Arroyo.


I like both of those deals. The goal for the Wolves right now has to be to get rid of the contracts of Hassell, Blount, and Jaric. All we'd have to do is dump Jaric for a contract that expires after the 08/09 season and a big move could be made in free agency. If those deals are on the table McHale has to jump on them.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'd do that if you guys would agree to buyout JWill so he can come back to Miami. You can keep the 2nd. We just happen to really need JWill. Davis/Hassell for JWill/Doleac/1st. Then Blount for Garrity and Arroyo.


Willing to pay some for buyout? What? You're crazy if it's Minnesota. Of course, anything can happen with McHale behind the reins.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Willing to pay some for buyout? What? You're crazy if it's Minnesota. Of course, anything can happen with McHale behind the reins.


Actually, I could see us sending 3 million dollars cash (that's the max). JWill's just really important to us.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Okay well we have it done with Dallas, and maybe Orlando/Miami. Where does Juwan go?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Okay well we have it done with Dallas, and maybe Orlando/Miami. Where does Juwan go?


To wherever there's not so much fortune. He'll be fine here or there, his career is not exactly lucky, been hopping around with bad teams (most of time). Another bad team will be good. So I don't care where he'll be headed.


----------

